

What You Think You Know About the Web Is Wrong - uptown
http://time.com/12933/what-you-think-you-know-about-the-web-is-wrong/

======
daveqr
Pretty sure what I think I know about the Web isn't wrong, though I doubt this
article will enlighten me if it is.

